# Best programming software?



## -WOLF-

Hi.

I was wondering what program would be best to use for programming software and programs? Visual Studio looks very good.
I was thinking any kind of software, all ranging from as complex as game engines to as simple at Instant Messaging programs. Or would I have to use just a language like Perl or C++ and compile it. If so then what is the best software language? (Note this is the actual program code, not the graphics and the code that makes the program's visual)


----------



## Skie

What language you use is probably more important then what software you use. You can probably get by with just a text editor and a C++ compiler if you really want. Visual Studio comes with several languages, so it's good if you like to use more then one language. But it's not exactly cheap. In the past, I've used Visual Basic, Delphi, C++ Builder and just a regular text editor. I'm currently using XCode, but it's for Mac's only.


----------



## -WOLF-

What do you mean Visual Studio is not exactly cheap? it's free! So what starter language do you recommend for software programming? For windows of course.


----------



## Skie

Sorry, I didn't realize that there was a free version. However, Visual Studio Express only contains minimal features compared to the full versions which start at $300. 

Which language you use depends on who you ask. If you want to see an endless debate, ask a programming message board which language you should use. Basically, what language you should use depends on what you want to do. Some are more suited for certain tasks then others. I prefer C++, but others may prefer Java or Visual Basic.


----------



## -WOLF-

I have not seen anywhere on Microsoft's website that you have to pay for any version of Visual Studio. But thanks for the info, guess I'll just have to figure it out myself.


----------



## Wrench97

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WM1Z46/ref=nosim?tag=topmusicstars14-20

http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Vis..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0NB2TNKVCEKWM8DW6S0V


----------



## Skie

Here's the link to MS's website for purchasing http://store.microsoft.com/microsoft/developer/category/602. There's at least 2 different spots on their website where they show prices and offer the ability to purchase. 

And here's a feature comparison chart: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/zcbsd3cz(VS.80).aspx


----------

